# Mag-I-Cal Plus vs Elemental Sulfur



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Our soil test said we have a 7.7 pH. Was planning on putting down some elemental sulfur, but we are buying some fertilizer from Yard Mastery and noticed the Mag-I-Cal Plus for lowering pH in alkaline lawns. Is there a consensus on one over the other? The Mag-I-Cal just shows "sulfur" along with calcium. I'm assuming there's a difference between "sulfur" and "elemental sulfur", but have no idea what.

Thanks


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The Mag-I-Cal Plus label shows it is derived from calcium sulfate dihydrate, which is gypsum; ammonium sulfate, which is a fertilizer; and sulfuric acid. The gypsum will not affect pH. Ammonium sulfate is a fertilizer that does acidify soil somewhat. Sulfuric acid acidifies, but how much is in the product? So all together it does probably lower soil a bit. But you could probably get about the same effect from using ammonium sulfate as your nitrogen fertilizer. Elemental sulfur undergoes an oxidation process to creat sulfuric acid, which lowers pH, at least temporarily. Here is an article:
https://www.agvise.com/adjusting-high-soil-ph-with-elemental-sulfur/


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Virginiagal said:


> Elemental sulfur undergoes an oxidation process to creat sulfuric acid, which lowers pH, at least temporarily. Here is an article:
> https://www.agvise.com/adjusting-high-soil-ph-with-elemental-sulfur/


Wow. That's eye opening. Not sure I can afford 2500lbs of sulfur, especially with little results!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

tommydearest said:


> Virginiagal said:
> 
> 
> > Elemental sulfur undergoes an oxidation process to creat sulfuric acid, which lowers pH, at least temporarily. Here is an article:
> ...


I am adding 160 lbs of elementally sulfur per year at a cost of $80. At that rate it would take 15 years for you to get there. Me, I am not even sure when I will start seeing progress-- but it gives me hope.


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I am adding 160 lbs of elementally sulfur per year at a cost of $80. At that rate it would take 15 years for you to get there. Me, I am not even sure when I will start seeing progress-- but it gives me hope.


Did you just start this year?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The rate to use is 5 lb per 1000 sq ft, as stated in the soil remediation guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165
You have 10,000 sq ft, so that is 50 lb for an application for you.

You can look for fertilizers that have ammonium sulfate (read the label). But even urea lowers pH a little bit.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

tommydearest said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > I am adding 160 lbs of elementally sulfur per year at a cost of $80. At that rate it would take 15 years for you to get there. Me, I am not even sure when I will start seeing progress-- but it gives me hope.
> ...


Last year.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is a vinegar test to estimate how calcareous your soil is:
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/HS1262


----------

